# Splashed Out A Bit :)



## BumbleBee (20/5/14)

So I've just had the opportunity to get some new gear, the eGo-T kits from lungbuddy have served me well for over a year. Placed orders with 3 of our local retailers this morning..... now the wait. Already checking my emails every 5 min for tracking numbers 

The wait is gonna drive me nuts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (20/5/14)

looking forward to seeing what goodies you ordered


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> looking forward to seeing what goodies you ordered


Me too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (20/5/14)

What did you decide on?


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/14)

SVD, Kayfun, mPT3 and a whole whack of juices from VapeKing and VapourMountain, also I have to try VapeMob's Ectoplasm, the name sold it for me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek (20/5/14)

Awesome! I can vouch for VM and VK's juices, excellent quality! And may taste even better in the Kayfun than my little mPT2s.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/14)

Outstanding! VapeKing has just let me know that the courier has my stuff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/14)

....and VapourMountain is hard at work mixing up my potions 





??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (20/5/14)

I see @Die Kriek and @BumbleBee can now have a vape meet in Tzaneen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (20/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> ....and VapourMountain is hard at work mixing up my potions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, now I'm looking at my new Choc Mint with a very different eye, thank you for that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (20/5/14)

Matthee said:


> I see @Die Kriek and @BumbleBee can now have a vape meet in Tzaneen!



And if they want they can get the one Hoedspruit vaper and one Ofcolaco vaper to join them


----------



## johan (20/5/14)

Funny. a lot of GOGGAS in Tzaneen

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/14)

I was just thinking the same thing .... hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (20/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> And if they want they can get the one Hoedspruit vaper and one Ofcolaco vaper to join them


There are more?


----------



## annemarievdh (20/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> There are more?



Jip, they are just to shy for the forum


----------



## annemarievdh (20/5/14)

johan said:


> Funny. a lot of GOGGAS in Tzaneen



Wait to you get to the snakes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> SVD, Kayfun, mPT3 and a whole whack of juices from VapeKing and VapourMountain, also I have to try VapeMob's Ectoplasm, the name sold it for me



Congrats @BumbleBee 
Wish you all the best with it. 
I am sure you are going to enjoy it thoroughly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/14)

Thanks @Silver , very excited about the Kayfun, I love messing around with stuff like this, rebuilding old coils with wire scavenged from other old coils (I call 'em frankencoils) is great when you're really really bored but I think building fresh new coils from scratch with new supplies is going to be much more rewarding

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/14)

Just got the 1st of 3 parcels, jirrrr, VapeKing! You guys are awesome! Hey, you other vendors take notes here.....

Thank you guys so much, lifesavers!


??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (21/5/14)

Why do the goggas get their vape mail in Tzaneen quicker than us here in Pretoria? Nice guys enjoy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Just got the 1st of 3 parcels, jirrrr, VapeKing! You guys are awesome! Hey, you other vendors take notes here.....
> 
> Thank you guys so much, lifesavers!
> 
> ...


Amarula is da bombz!! Vaping some now, it's my absolute favourite fruit flavour so far


----------



## johan (21/5/14)

LOL, I think @BumbleBee just invented a new word for cold turkey in the vaping world: "jirrrr"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

johan said:


> Why do the goggas get their vape mail in Tzaneen quicker than us here in Pretoria? Nice guys enjoy!


Because we're special? Or because the driver saw the clouds building outside and decided he'd rather be out of town soon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

johan said:


> LOL, I think @BumbleBee just invented a new word for cold turkey in the vaping world: "jirrrr"


That's going into the Vapetionary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (21/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Just got the 1st of 3 parcels, jirrrr, VapeKing! You guys are awesome! Hey, you other vendors take notes here.....
> 
> Thank you guys so much, lifesavers!
> 
> ...



Congrats @BumbleBee. Now you don't have to experiment with that coffee anymore 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/14)

Wowzer, I can actualy TASTE this stuff! Loving this cheesecake  Woohoo! This mPT3 is gonna take some getting used to, so airy, my old one was as tight as a ...... erm....... is there an age restriction on this forum?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/5/14)

Not enjoying the protank mini 3 so much. Heats up the vape bit to much even if im vaping at 6 watts


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/14)

Hot 'n Loose, just how I like it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (23/5/14)

Picked up this parcel at he post office this morning....




Wasn't too thrilled about the way it was packed, luckily everything arrived safely though. I ordered 18mg (regular) liquid but this was substituted with 11mg (med), I'm guessing this was a stock issue? Would have been nice if they'd let me know beforehand.

I must say though that I am totally loving this Ecto Plazma flavour! Tastes just like these:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

very nice @BumbleBee, enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Picked up this parcel at he post office this morning....
> 
> View attachment 5341
> 
> ...


Great gear. Enjoy. Trust you have contacted the vendor and they will make amends? You are free to name the vendor in here and let us know what the outcome is.


----------



## BumbleBee (23/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Great gear. Enjoy. Trust you have contacted the vendor and they will make amends? You are free to name the vendor in here and let us know what the outcome is.



Thanks  I must admit I was a bit surprised when I met the SVD and the Kayfun for the first time, somehow I imagined these goodies a little bigger 

I am a bit anal when it comes to packaging, guess it was adequate, though I would have added a bit more padding if I had packed it though. Maybe my previous comment was a tad harsh. I did send them a friendly email about the liquid, also realized later that half the kanthal I ordered was missing. I ordered 28 & 32 gauge but only got the 28. I was totally blown away with their reply (which happened within minutes by the way). They apologized profusely for not letting me know about the availability of the juice beforehand and insisted on sending me the wire and a 30ml of the correct strength liquid at to charge  and I really did make sure that my email didn't come off as mean or nasty in any way.

Hats off to Mitch @ VapeMob! You rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks  I must admit I was a bit surprised when I met the SVD and the Kayfun for the first time, somehow I imagined these goodies a little bigger
> 
> I am a bit anal when it comes to packaging, guess it was adequate, though I would have added a bit more padding if I had packed it though. Maybe my previous comment was a tad harsh. I did send them a friendly email about the liquid, also realized later that half the kanthal I ordered was missing. I ordered 28 & 32 gauge but only got the 28. I was totally blown away with their reply (which happened within minutes by the way). They apologized profusely for not letting me know about the availability of the juice beforehand and insisted on sending me the wire and a 30ml of the correct strength liquid at to charge  and I really did make sure that my email didn't come off as mean or nasty in any way.
> 
> Hats off to Mitch @ VapeMob! You rock!


Great, I suspected it was VapeMob when I saw the juice. And knew they would respond beyond the call of duty as I have experienced that kind of service from them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/5/14)

kerpow!

Thank you Vapour Mountain 




These batteries just won't charge fast enough

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

Lekka @BumbleBee - enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

nice vape mail - enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> kerpow!
> 
> Thank you Vapour Mountain
> 
> ...



I honestley hope that pink battery is for your wife @BumbleBee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I honestley hope that pink battery is for your wife @BumbleBee


hehehe.... 

yeah, the little pink and green ones are for her, to go with a mPT3 

The two big macho (mauve not pink) batteries in the charger are for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> hehehe....
> 
> yeah, the little pink and green ones are for her, to go with a mPT3
> 
> The two big macho (mauve not pink) batteries in the charger are for me



Hahaha how quickly you explain the name of the pink ones in the charger hahahaha (its still pink)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (27/5/14)

Any man knows there are only 16 colors. Peach is a fruit, Lavender is a plant, Rust is what happens to metal you leave in the rain, and WTF is Mauve?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Any man knows there are only 16 colors. Peach is a fruit, Lavender is a plant, Rust is what happens to metal you leave in the rain, and WTF is Mauve?



Mauve can be anything you like, but one thing it is NOT is PINK!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

100's will believe you @BumbleBee, but unfortunately 1000's will call you a liar on this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (27/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Any man knows there are only 16 colors. Peach is a fruit, Lavender is a plant, Rust is what happens to metal you leave in the rain, and WTF is Mauve?


Mauve (pronounced "move") is what you tell the person in front of you when s/he is in your way.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Mauve can be anything you like, but one thing it is NOT is PINK!



Mauve is purple


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

erhm... those must be frustrated batteries....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (27/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Mauve is purple


No, purple is purple

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/14)

Mauve is a pale purple color, which is named after the mallow flower

See google agrees with me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Mauve is purple



a pink/purple


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> erhm... those must be frustrated batteries....



hahahahahaha I cant stop laughing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/5/14)

Now your are set for that kayfun. Enjoy.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Now your are set for that kayfun. Enjoy.


I'm enjoying it immensely  Like a pig in poo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

